# Opening day snow on ground...



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like there will be a pretty good snow pack for most of eastern Ohio Monday. Sure makes those brown things easier to see against that white background. Think the harvest numbers go up?


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

it cant hurt


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

oh I love hunting in the snow. here in Indiana you can hunt from 1/2 hr before sunrise to 1/2 hr after sunset. with my scope and snow on the ground it just makes it much easier to see deer at these low light times. I have seen days with a bright moon and snow on the ground I could have safely shot earlier and later than the law allows. but I just like to be able to see good during legal hunting times.

even with my scope and no snow on a cloudy day I wouldn't take some shots even in legal hunting hrs. the 1st 15 minutes or the last 15 minutes I have not hunted just because I couldn't see good enough. but give me a little snow and a little moonshine and im ready to shoot, LOL.
sherman


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> oh I love hunting in the snow. here in Indiana you can hunt from 1/2 hr before sunrise to 1/2 hr after sunset. with my scope and snow on the ground it just makes it much easier to see deer at these low light times. I have seen days with a bright moon and snow on the ground I could have safely shot earlier and later than the law allows. but I just like to be able to see good during legal hunting times.
> 
> even with my scope and no snow on a cloudy day I wouldn't take some shots even in legal hunting hrs. the 1st 15 minutes or the last 15 minutes I have not hunted just because I couldn't see good enough. but give me a little snow and a little moonshine and im ready to shoot, LOL.
> sherman


Sherm, Is there a reason you have trouble seeing with that scope?

I turn mine down in low light, which lets more light in and opens up the fov.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Its going to warm up this weekend. it will probably be gone.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> Sherm, Is there a reason you have trouble seeing with that scope?
> 
> I turn mine down in low light, which lets more light in and opens up the fov.


no not really I just don't like some days when there is no snow on the ground and its cloudy and dark and 1/2 hr before sunrise or 1/2 hr after sunset. I just like to give myself an extra 15 minutes of light before I would want to take some shots.

as a matter of fact I have great scopes on both my ml,s. I have a 3x9x50 on my tc encore and a 3x10x44 on my cva accura v2. I keep both of them set on 3 power and they pick up light real good. its more me just wanting to be extra safe. and don't get me completely wrong, if its a clear open 40 or 50 yrd shot and im 100% sure its a deer im going to shoot. but if its a longer shot through brush and im not 100% sure its a good shot then im going to pass and wait for alittle more light.

I guess im really just saying I would rather have snow for my background. and alittle moon light is always welcome.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Supposed to be 50 on opening day so...all that white stuff is gonna be gone.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Supposed to be 50 on opening day so...all that white stuff is gonna be gone.


where? weather.com has the high on monday at 39 for portage county.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Columbus is showing 45 monday...but two days ago it said 50...I hope there is still a couples inches on the ground it would be nice.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

our ml season comes in on the 7th of dec here in Indiana. can anybody tell me if were going to have snow then??, LOL. I sure hope we have a big snow for our ml season.
sherman


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I've done some white tail hunting there... Jokers Wild if my memory serves me correctly... love those college town strip clubs. Oh... it certainly looks like Gary and Laporte will have SNOW waist high by Monday.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

At this point I'm hoping for even a trace of snow to be left on the ground.

Maybe on the north facing hillsides. Any white out there will be a help.

I'm not looking forward to the sloppy conditions after the sun comes up
on Monday morning but as they say "It is what it is" LOL and I'll be there !!!

Good luck to all and be safe out there !!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> oh I love hunting in the snow. here in Indiana you can hunt from 1/2 hr before sunrise to 1/2 hr after sunset. with my scope and snow on the ground it just makes it much easier to see deer at these low light times. I have seen days with a bright moon and snow on the ground I could have safely shot earlier and later than the law allows. but I just like to be able to see good during legal hunting times.
> 
> even with my scope and no snow on a cloudy day I wouldn't take some shots even in legal hunting hrs. the 1st 15 minutes or the last 15 minutes I have not hunted just because I couldn't see good enough. but give me a little snow and a little moonshine and im ready to shoot, LOL.
> sherman


There's the kicker, boys! A cloudy day! My buddy and I went out to the game club Thanksgiving morning for the pheasant hunt. Knowing what a zoo it usually is, we decided we needed to be there early, early! PA allows you to hunt small game 1/2 hour before sunrise, which on Thanksgiving day turned out to be 6:52AM. We were there at 6:32. When 6:52 rolled around I asked my buddy if he thought it was light enough to see a flushing pheasant. He said, "Hell,no!" This was a clear morning by the way. So, we sat in the truck, sipping coffee, for 15 more minutes. Maybe my eyes are getting old, but I can't see crap 1/2 hour before sunrise!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love hunting with snow on the ground, but for me neighboring properties with hunters to keep the deer moving would be more help at my place....it seems they find a safe property and just stay there if not moved during the week


----------

